# Dart Frog IDs Please



## jwhite (Feb 20, 2008)

I took the following dart frog photos but unfortunately don't know which species they are, can you ID them? - Thanks!









|








|








|


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

1: I'm not sure, I'm sure there is someone much more qualified to id,
2: Appears to be a normal S. Cobalt Tinctorius
3: Auratus
4: D. Leucomelas


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

Ok I'll add to that list

1: Cryptophyllobates (Hyloxalus) azureiventris


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

1: Cryptophyllobates (Hyloxalus) azureiventris (one of my all time fav frogs)
2: Dendrobates tinctorius... one of the "cobalts" and most like the Suriname Cobalt
3: Dendrobates auratus ... one of the many "green and black" forms and looks most like one of the Panama forms (and could also be from the Hawaiian population, which is a transplanted population from Panama but is considered a distinct form in the hobby)
4: Dendrobates leucomelas... the standard form from Venezuela. Some in the past have tried to sepertate them into yellow and orange (this one would be called orange) but those were actually attempts at line breeding and aren't true forms.


----------



## jwhite (Feb 20, 2008)

Thank you all for the information!


----------

